# Miscarriage



## Angie Stanley (Aug 28, 2019)

well this unfortunate I’ve had the same horses three mates one stallion for over ten years and never had a baby. I didn’t even know my stallion had ‘bullets’


----------



## chandab (Aug 28, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.
You are lucky you even found the evidence, many don't even know their mares miscarry at this stage as the fetus is so small, it's rarely found.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 29, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## plaid mare (Aug 29, 2019)

What a shame. How is the mare doing? How did you happen to find the fetus? The one saving grace is you didn't know she was pregnant, so it's a bit easier to take.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry. That must have been a shock to find. {{{HUGS}}}


----------

